# How? Bfd with linkwitz transform? In a dec2496?



## rny1hts (Mar 29, 2011)

HOW? BFD WITH LINKWITZ TRANSFORM? IN A DEC2496?

i have dsp1124 and did the room eq setup.
but:
i am building 2 new sealed subs that will give extended bass IF they are properly outfitted with the linkwitz transform circuit.
there are threads showing that you can implement the linkwitz transform using shelving filters and a few other things found in the dec2496.

so, my question, can i do room eq with the dec2496 AND the linkwitz transform AS WELL?

i know you can't implement the linkwitz transform in the dsp1124 because there is no shelving filter capability; but before i go buy a dec2496, i'd like to be relatively comfortable that i can carry over all the neat room eq stuff developed with the dsp1124. 

what do you guys think?

thanks, ron


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Ron!



> so, my question, can i do room eq with the dec2496 AND the linkwitz transform AS WELL?


One has little to do with the other, really. Build your sub with the LT, put it in your room, measure your response, and EQ with the BFD or other EQ as needed.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## rny1hts (Mar 29, 2011)

wayne,

thanks for the reply.
i guess i stated my question and left some confusion.

i agree, the processes are different and disctinct.

what i meant to ask was if i could implement them BOTH in a SINGLE device, like the dec2496(deq2496). 
while i have an old dsp21124, i would need something with shelving filter type functions, like a deq2496. i was wondering if i could put all the functions into that one device, and free up the dsp1124 to use in another system.

it comes down to whether all the stuff set up for the dsp1124 would be easy to make work, in the same way, on the deq2496?

yes? maybe? i'm barking up the wrong tree?

i appreciate your taking the time to answer me.

thanks,
ron


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Ron,

I think you’ll probably get better and more-informed answers at our DIY Subwoofer Forum.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## rny1hts (Mar 29, 2011)

excellent, thanks for your time and direction


----------

